# SOLVED-Cant run laptop-mode-tools on Linux 3.X kernel?

## FizzyWidget

every time i try to start laptop-mode i get this error

```
 /etc/init.d/laptop_mode start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands or extra_started_commands.

 * Starting laptop_mode ...

Unhandled kernel version: 3.1 ('uname -r' = '3.1.4-gentoo')                                                                           [ !! ]

 * ERROR: laptop_mode failed to start
```

I am using app-laptop/laptop-mode-tools-1.55-r2  USE="acpi bluetooth -apm -scsi" with kernel 3.1.4.

I have followed the page here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

does anyone have any workarounds or solutions to this little issue?

----------

## Hu

You could comment out the check in the initscript.  It may work despite the mismatch, since this was likely intended to prevent using it with pre-2.6 kernels.

----------

## FizzyWidget

worth a try i suppose  :Smile: 

----------

## FizzyWidget

solution - edit /usr/sbin/laptop_mode

scroll down till you see

```
case "$KLEVEL" in

        "2.4" ) ;;

        "2.6" ) ;;

        "3.0" ) ;;

```

add

```
"3.1" ) ;;
```

and then laptop-mode-tools will work

----------

